# Rabbit hunting



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if I am able to hunt rabbit along the UT-73 past 5 mile pass or is it private property out there?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Some private and some BLM. You just need to pay attention to the signs/fences. There are a couple of no shooting zones out that way also. Lot's of ATV'ers out there.

For rabbits, I would head further west and south..


----------

